# Tips on hanging cheesecloth and sheets from ceiling



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd cut the sheets in different sizes and then cut the strips. As far as hanging cheesecloth and other things like that, I typically use tacks to hold mine up. They might even hold the spider eggs if they aren't too heavy.


----------

